# Weird ventral fin curl



## Atrox (Aug 3, 2014)

Honestly, I don't know if this post is under the right topic, since I'm not sure it's an actual disease. Gimpy was the first betta I bought, and the reason he caught my eye was the odd curl in his ventral fins that none of the other store's fish seemed to have. 

I bought him a little over six months ago at a local aquarium store. His health is impeccable, and he is the most active and inquisitive fish I own. 

It may be my lack of experience with these fish, but I don't think I've seen any other bettas with his condition. I'm assuming it isn't detrimental to his health, since he shows no signs of stress or lack of appetite. 

Does anyone know why his fins look like they do?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, it's just curled finnage due to the way he was raised by the breeder, most likely they had high pH level along with hard water which can cause the fins to curl (ventrals are the easiest to curl). Or he had too much ammonia which can also curl them, it's not reversible but it's also not a health issue. It's much like a crimped piece of hair or a cowlick on people, it can be annoying for aesthetic purposes but it's certainly not detrimental to them


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I have had this on one of my boys too. But only on one side. It was almost as if it was accordion folded. It never seemed to affect his health in any way, but I too am curious if this is a genetic thing or environmental. I received him this way so have no clue what his environment was before. 

Anyone??


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

TerriGtoo said:


> I have had this on one of my boys too. But only on one side. It was almost as if it was accordion folded. It never seemed to affect his health in any way, but I too am curious if this is a genetic thing or environmental. I received him this way so have no clue what his environment was before.
> 
> Anyone??


If it's kinked, not curled then his fins were ripped/nipped/rotted before and they grew back with a kink in it. That's pretty common as well and happened to my HM in my avatar too.


----------



## Atrox (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you for the help!! It's relieving to know he won't have any future problems with it.


----------



## Atrox (Aug 3, 2014)

We seem to have no reliable breeders locally. He was advertised as a "dumbo" as well. Lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, he looks like he may hold the geno but it's extremely recessive either way so....yeah lol.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> If it's kinked, not curled then his fins were ripped/nipped/rotted before and they grew back with a kink in it. That's pretty common as well and happened to my HM in my avatar too.


 
It would come back like that from ripping, nipping etc? This wasn't just one bend to it. It was seriously accordioned and tight up against his body. I wish I would have taken a photo to show before he died. It was a very bizarre thing.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It would, but I'm not sure about seriously kinked fins though.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

It's kinda cute, like he's making little fists and being grumpy and stubborn...


----------

